# TPU value chart



## New2time (Jul 8, 2011)

Seems as though I have seen a chart here on TUG somewhere telling what TPU value you get for your deposit. Does anyone have that? Can't find it. Am I remembering correctly? Haven't traded with RCI yet. Have been looking on RCI website and see the points needed to book a unit, so does that mean that I have to deposit that amount, for example 140,000 points- that would be my deposit and they would change it into TPU's but it would definitely pull that 140,000 points unit?


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you a Wyndham owner, by any chance?


----------



## New2time (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I own Wyndham


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 8, 2011)

The chart you are looking for can be found on the Wyndham website.  From the homepage click on RCI exchanges from the pull down menu under "My Membership".  Then click on the green button "Request RCI Deposit".  That will get you to the points chart.

AFAIK, Wyndham RCI deposits are not changed into TPUs.  You make RCI exchanges through the Wyndham portal on the Wyndham website, not through the RCI website. 

You can also see online what is available for exchange and what is the cost in Wyndham points BEFORE you deposit.


----------



## New2time (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks- just what I needed-


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

Right: the thing to remember is that in the Wyndham portal, TPU doesn't really mean anything.  It's all denominated in Wyn points.


----------



## New2time (Jul 9, 2011)

SO...just so I understand correctly....TPU is ONLY used if you log in to RCI directly and not thru the wyndham portal, correct?


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 9, 2011)

With Wyndham points you can only use the Wyndham RCI portal.  You can't log in on the regular RCI site and use TPUs.  

Now if you have a non-Wyndham timeshare you can use the regular RCI site (TPUs and all) with those deposits.  But Wyn is strictly with Wyn.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 10, 2011)

*Wyndham points versus Wyndham weeks properties*

I have two Wyndham timeshares, one is points and the other is weeks. When I deposit the points to RCI, I go through Wyndham to RCI portal and get equivalent RCI points. When I deposit the weeks Wyndham timeshare, I call RCI and they assign a TPU to the deposit. If I were to convert this weeks timeshare to points through Wyndham for about $12,000 it would result in 450,000 Wyndham points. Currently I get 46 RCI TPUs for the weeks Wyndham property. My understanding is that RCI TPUs only apply with Wyndham weeks, not Wyndham points properties.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 10, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> I have two Wyndham timeshares, one is points and the other is weeks. When I deposit the points to RCI, I go through Wyndham to RCI portal and get equivalent RCI points. When I deposit the weeks Wyndham timeshare, I call RCI and they assign a TPU to the deposit. If I were to convert this weeks timeshare to points through Wyndham for about $12,000 it would result in 450,000 Wyndham points. Currently I get 46 RCI TPUs for the weeks Wyndham property. My understanding is that RCI TPUs only apply with Wyndham weeks, not Wyndham points properties.
> 
> Jim



The conversion fee is less then $5000(i believe its only $2395 if you call corporate direct)...But the rest is correct

I'm considering doing exactly what you have...i currently have a small fixed week Wyndham contract that i can trade in the RCI WEEKS system...that gets a decent TPU Value...

I'm looking into a mid-sized Wyndham Points contract so i can also book short stays...but i'm looking to clear away some debts first


----------



## learnalot (Jul 10, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> I have two Wyndham timeshares, one is points and the other is weeks. When I deposit the points to RCI, I go through Wyndham to RCI portal and get equivalent RCI points. When I deposit the weeks Wyndham timeshare, I call RCI and they assign a TPU to the deposit. If I were to convert this weeks timeshare to points through Wyndham for about $12,000 it would result in 450,000 Wyndham points. Currently I get 46 RCI TPUs for the weeks Wyndham property. My understanding is that RCI TPUs only apply with Wyndham weeks, not Wyndham points properties.
> 
> Jim



I would say your understanding with regards to RCI is basically correct but your understanding of some of the terminology is not.  Even though most of Wyndham ownerships are based on points rather than fixed weeks, the points-based ownerships have always traded through the RCI WEEKS side (just like your fixed week), but the points based ownerships do not deal in TPUs - they exchange according to a fixed grid of points.  There are some legacy ownerships (sold before they started selling points) in Wyndham that were sold us fixed weeks and remain so if they have not been converted to points.  In Wyndham speak those would be called unconverted fixed weeks - as in unconverted to points.  Their deposit process with Rci involves TPU's just like yours.  Based on the number of points and tpu you mentioned, I am guessing that your situation may be slightly different in that you probably own at one of the pahio resorts - probably Shearwater? - so your Pahio week may be floating or fixed but is unconverted to points in either case. I think it's crazy how much they try and charge you guys to bring those weeks into Wyndham points.  I wouldn't do it personally.

Fwiw, Wyndham points can access the Rci POINTS side of inventory through Nightly Stays but only if someone has plus partners which comes with developer purchases or can be added to resale purchases for something in the neighborhood of 2500.  Don't think it justifies the cost of  a developer purchase though.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 10, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The conversion fee is less then $5000(i believe its only $2395 if you call corporate direct)...But the rest is correct
> 
> I'm considering doing exactly what you have...i currently have a small fixed week Wyndham contract that i can trade in the RCI WEEKS system...that gets a decent TPU Value...
> 
> I'm looking into a mid-sized Wyndham Points contract so i can also book short stays...but i'm looking to clear away some debts first



Ride
The conversion fee you mentioned is for fixed Fairfield/Wyndham weeks.  I don't think that's what the OP owns.  For some inexplicable reason, when Wyndham acquired the Pahio resorts in Hawaii, rather than offering them the standard conversion opportunity available for fixed legacy weeks, they want to charge them a ridiculous amount of money in order to gain access to Wyndham's inventory - which would also give Wyndham owners better access to the Hawaii inventory, by the way.  Makes no sense.


----------



## slabeaume (Jul 10, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Ride
> The conversion fee you mentioned is for fixed Fairfield/Wyndham weeks.  I don't think that's what the OP owns.  For some inexplicable reason, when Wyndham acquired the Pahio resorts in Hawaii, rather than offering them the standard conversion opportunity available for fixed legacy weeks, they want to charge them a ridiculous amount of money in order to gain access to Wyndham's inventory - which would also give Wyndham owners better access to the Hawaii inventory, by the way.  Makes no sense.



Yeah, they convinced us to convert our Pahio to Wyndham with promises that we could use the ARP to book any size unit we want in our Kauai property.  Of course, 2 years later they now tell us they were wrong.  We can only use the ARP for the exact unit we own!  Sort of defeated the purpose of paying all that money to convert!!!


----------

